# Car Registrtion



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Today we have already spent have of it trying to get our car registered and transferred to our name. It is now 3 years old, we bought it from the original owner and have all the papers, deed of sale, proper receipt, full identification, etc. The previous owner is the city treasurer of SF town council. Very obliging and provided quality documents to make our transfer smooth - all in vain I am afraid.

We went to the neighbouring town LTO as there is no parking at LTO in SFernando. We arrived at 8am and first job it to book for 'emission check' haha, our No. 40 so at this stage (1.30pm) we will head off in 1/2 hr for expected calling at 3pm! I just wonder how much easier it would be if they had selected mechanical shops allowed to do these checks? Silly me.
Paid for 3rd party injury insurance 660 pesos. The ladies had state of the art typewriters both of which Noah also had in the Arc!! But very helpful and laid out the steps we had to take to get a simple renewal and transfer completed.
So off to Police checking station which costs 300 pesos but you have to go to the Land bank to pay it??? However, they needed copies of ID of seller with 3 signatures (Huh???) so that did not happen. 
Pretty p....ed off by this stage, so headed home but we also had to go to the Police Laboratory to check engine/chassis nos. (Ohh I thought that wass what the first Police Station was going to do, but no).
Stop at Police Lab (very loose use of words here), 4 Police gather around the car, 1 boss and 3 trainees, trying to work out how to get the engine no. a role of sticky tape and various long sticks were the chosen tools of trade here - extremely scientific!
One hour later bingo, job done, I was soooo happy.
So now it is off to Naguillian motor registry again for our emissions test, along the way drop off the ID's of seller to gain additional signatures - so very important!!!!
We will continue the battle on Monday/Tuesday after I have been treated for extreme stress and anxiety and had at least 2 days of total rest under sedation.
Oh well, just another day in the Philippines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Mogo I hear you so far the reduction in paper work hasn't happened with the LTO and they aren't computerized if you can believe that and usually there's only one cashier and you have to hit several windows before you finally are out of there, and if you look back how many people waiting for this expensive service? So rediculous, I lived in a US city of 105,000 people and we had one Vehicle registration office, it was run by 5 people max and the wait was 10 minutes, before I left you could actually do your registration online.

We hav a former body guard we once used many years ago and he helps at LTO but I don't think he's actually a part of the LTO he might be known as a fixer but we do the emissions test, the serial ID and give him the paperwork before afternoon and later on that same evening he comes by to drop off the renewal, I refuse to spend an entire day at the LTO when it comes to registration but I will wait for the Drivers License renewal it takes from 2-3 hours.

I renewed my Drivers License last June and I have a paper copy of my drivers license I'm set up for late October this year to get it printed out in plastic and I heard hints of possibly getting my vehicle license plates this year been waiting since 2014.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes it was a very tiring and frustrating day. We did not of course get it all done, one more step to go, that is the 2nd Police check??? This afternoon went up to Naguillian to have the emission test, that of course took another hour, as they stuffed around, just because they can.
Next year, I will try and find someone who can do it for us, not worth the hassle.
I am just gobsmacked that they are so antiquated in providing these types of everyday services. The only positive is that it will cost by the time we finish, 3500 pesos. That is registration and associated cost, plus ownership transfer.
In Oz that would cost at least $1300au (52k pesos), but would have been in an dout in 1/2 hour.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Ron, You've been here long enough now to realize that nothing seems to go according to plan. I have learned to expect very little, then I'm not so disappointed as to the outcome. Dealing with any of the Govt offices and departments is frustrating and I do believe the LTO is the worst. I did finally (after a full year) manage to get my new plastic Driver License after I renewed it last March (been using the paper receipt as the temp license). As far as the vehicle registration, once you get it transferred to you, the renewals should be a piece of cake. Took me 2 years to get the registration transferred from region 7 to region 6 even though it has been registered in my Asawa's name for about 3 & 1/2 years. They may have computers but they don't seem to be all connected together, at least that is the implication I got from the so-called explanation I received.

Fred


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> Ron, You've been here long enough now to realize that nothing seems to go according to plan. I have learned to expect very little, then I'm not so disappointed as to the outcome. Dealing with any of the Govt offices and departments is frustrating and I do believe the LTO is the worst. I did finally (after a full year) manage to get my new plastic Driver License after I renewed it last March (been using the paper receipt as the temp license). As far as the vehicle registration, once you get it transferred to you, the renewals should be a piece of cake. Took me 2 years to get the registration transferred from region 7 to region 6 even though it has been registered in my Asawa's name for about 3 & 1/2 years. They may have computers but they don't seem to be all connected together, at least that is the implication I got from the so-called explanation I received.
> 
> Fred


I am trying to work out Fred how the 1920's typewriter is connected to the computer system, I could not find a USB connection anywhere??????


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> I am trying to work out Fred how the 1920's typewriter is connected to the computer system, I could not find a USB connection anywhere??????


Bluetooth Ron, the way of the modern world, lol. Benjie dragged 3 CDs along in our luggage to play in the car we hired here, a 2017 Toyota Vios,,,,,,,,,, no CD player only bluetooth and usb connections. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Bluetooth Ron, the way of the modern world, lol. Benjie dragged 3 CDs along in our luggage to play in the car we hired here, a 2017 Toyota Vios,,,,,,,,,, no CD player only bluetooth and usb connections.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yes mine is the same Ben. My friend is putting a s...t load of songs on a USB for me currently, they will be appreciated. All ancient stuff consistent with my age bracket.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear of all the hassle. It's not worth it. I let my insurance agent take care of the LTO registration every year when we renew the insurance on the car. We complete the emissions test and give her the results, and they do the rest.. It adds about 2800p to my insurance renewal to have them take care of it.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

JRB__NW said:


> Sorry to hear of all the hassle. It's not worth it. I let my insurance agent take care of the LTO registration every year when we renew the insurance on the car. We complete the emissions test and give her the results, and they do the rest.. It adds about 2800p to my insurance renewal to have them take care of it.


From what I read here on the forum, next year will be 'much easier'. Well I am yet to experience something 'easy' here, so will reserve my view on that experience till it comes around. But I sure hope so!!!


----------

